# East Lake



## jimmybell (Jun 7, 2003)

I understand that a new bridge has been installed and a person can now get to the east lake via boat.

Can anyone help me with information on east lake please. Is there good fishing in this lake and is it worth taking a look at? New water always intrigues me.

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

most of it is a deep bowl....but there is some nice looking shallows and timber.

rumored lots of nice fish there!!!


----------



## waunderer (Dec 9, 2002)

Jimmy wait until you get here i may be able to help.

Al


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Or if you are looking at it to pull enough weight for the FLW, it would be worth the extra day to look at it!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's a contour map Jimmy:

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/gnfapps/maps ... slake2.pdf

Should give you a bit better idea.


----------

